# Webmasters - Dveloppement Web > Autres langages pour le Web > Coldfusion >  Procdure stocke 'BookingFile' introuvable

## saberbaros

Bonjour,
j'ai le msg suivant suite  un appel de la PS:
Error Executing Database Query. [Macromedia][SQLServer JDBC Driver][SQLServer]Procdure stocke 'BookingFile' introuvable.

mais la PS est bien existe sous sql server 2008 (Parfois l'appel fonctionne et parfois j'ai cet message)

merci de votre aide

----------


## jowo

Bonjour,

Sans autre information, ce sera difficile de vous aider.

Peut-tre le problme ne vient pas de ColdFusion mais de votre base de donnes SQL Server ?

Il faudrait au moins avoir le code d'appel de votre PS et comment est-elle dclare sur la DB ?

----------

